
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (December 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London). I am flexible,
resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into reality.
Happy to work on my own or as part of a team.

I work a lot with Python (Django) and Javascript (React, React Native, D3.JS)
to build rich client browser based and mobile apps. I also do hardware based
projects, I have experience with coding in Assembly and C on various micro
controllers and Arduino development.

I build interactive web-based data visualisations (usually with D3.JS), there
are some examples at [https://tomparslow.co.uk](https://tomparslow.co.uk). A
visualisation I built for Pluralsight just went live at
[https://learn.pluralsight.com/resource/all-the-
courses](https://learn.pluralsight.com/resource/all-the-courses) (I also wrote
an article for them about how I built it
[https://www.pluralsight.com/blog/software-
development/d3-tut...](https://www.pluralsight.com/blog/software-
development/d3-tutorial-canvas-d3-data-visualization))

I have been working React Native quite a lot since its release last year and
have a couple of apps in the app store with more coming soon.

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [https://tomparslow.co.uk](https://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Technical Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
jbk
SEEKING FREELANCER - VideoLAN/VLC - Paris, France (Remote possible)

We are VideoLabs ([http://videolabs.io](http://videolabs.io)), a company
around the open source technologies of VideoLAN and VLC
([http://videolan.org/](http://videolan.org/))

We are currently looking for Freelance (or Interns) for a few topics:

* Unity on Android (VR related)

* macOS and iOS low-level (Obj-C/C, and maybe a bit of UI)

* UWP/XAML development

* C/C++ for audio/video development (codecs, filters and so on)

* people interested in asm.js and emscripten

Email: jobs@videolabs.io

~~~
Amit_Prakash
Hi,we have a team of top notch app and web developers. How can we assist you.
Directly Contact us @ [http://www.agicent.com/contact-
us](http://www.agicent.com/contact-us)

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a seasoned DevOps with 15 years experience hosting, tuning & occasionally
building applications.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large, distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Worked closely with developers
to ensure services were the best possible fit for containerized hosting,
resulting in a very scalable application that makes great use of k8s' scaling
& resiliency features. Multiple stacks namespaced onto same k8s cluster for
efficiency; containerization of all services; automated deploys from CI.
Persistence layer comprising Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through
Zookeeper. Prometheus & Grafana for monitoring.

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich, still posting on the HN freelancer thread.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2016-12@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of nine
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 15 minutes (simple) coding exercise & a 30 minutes
Hangout. If that works out, you're given a (paid) test task: a contribution to
the Open edX project. The decision is taken based on how you handle the
upstream contribution.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
pienight
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Hello! I'm a contract app & web developer, specialising in building MVP's
including native apps for iOS & Android, building or integrating with API's,
backend systems and plain old websites. I have a proven track record of
getting things built & shipped.

You can reach me at hello@darkpie.com and some more info on
[http://darkpie.com](http://darkpie.com).

Keyword blast: Titanium, React Native, PHP, node, Codeigniter, Laravel, HTML,
CSS, JS, AWS and about 100 others...

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling as well
though.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 and many other web-related technologies.
I'm a long-time Java developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as
well, particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

In the past 3 years I've mainly been developing AngularJS applications (having
started with Angular 2 recently) with Java / Spring back-ends and PostgreSQL
databases. Among other things, many of these applications make of use complex
data analysis and data visualization (using D3.js, NVD3, Chart.js). I help
companies with the quality and knowledge transfer aspects of software
development: Testing (both front-end using tools like Protractor and back-end
with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - New York City/Brooklyn, NY - Remote Ok

Experienced full stack Ruby and Javascript developer with work history focused
on startups. Some big company (e.g. NY Times, Cleversafe), small business and
agency (ALLDAYEVERYDAY, Metarhythm) experience as well. Most of my experience
is with Rails and/or Angular but I've also worked with node.js, Ember.js,
Sinatra, Python/Django and D3.js. Not dev-ops per say but I have experience
managing deployments with AWS, Digital Ocean, Rackspace and Heroku.

A lot of my projects have involved helping early stage startups get to an MVP
or build out features from an MVP. I've also done cleanup on projects when
another agency or developer was behind schedule and a project needed to ship
ASAP. Really I'm open to any project that sounds interesting, let's talk. Lots
of client facing experience, great at communicating with the business side. As
well as picking up the slack when design resources are short.

Github: [https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

Resume/CV:
[http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf](http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf)

------
dooskington
SEEKING FREELANCER - Buffalo, NY - Remote works just fine

We're looking for an iOS developer to do some work on our app.

Must be competent with Swift 3, xCode Auto Layout, and HTTP (REST calls). Your
duties would include working on a few features as needed, tightening up
existing layouts to work on all phone sizes, and implementing layouts that
have been pre-designed.

Please email a resume and any extra information we may need (a github or
bitbucket profile, perhaps) to hopkins.declan@gmail.com.

Thanks!

~~~
Amit_Prakash
mail sent please check

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Bangalore, India)

Headline: Fullstack Freelance developer coding professionally for past 11
years

Technologies:

\- Frontend: React+Redux, Angular, VueJS, BackboneJS, HTML, Javascript,
Jquery, CSS, Sass

\- Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb,
Redis, Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached

\- Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and
Atom editor plugins.

\- Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer, NPM, Yarn

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/Vivek_Gupta_Resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/09sjfls4osen8dy/Vivek_Gupta_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

Email: mail+decfl@vivekgupta.com

Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

P.S. Open for fixed price and hourly price projects

------
nhooey
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full stack software engineer with 9 years professional coding
experience.

I specialize in search and DevOps, with experience writing front-end web
applications. I can help build your web application's frontend and backend,
set up continuous integration and deployment, build search and indexing
systems, plan and deploy backend infrastructure with configuration management,
and more.

Technologies:

\- Backend: Python, Java, C++, Ruby, Flask, Django, MySQL, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, Solr, Redis, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS EC2

\- Frontend: Angular, JavaScript, JQuery, CSS

\- DevOps: Ansible, Puppet, Chef, Sensu, Nagios, Icinga, Supervisor

Professional Experience:

\- TunnelBear, Vine (Twitter), Shutterstock, Endeca (Oracle)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nhooey](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nhooey)

Stack Overflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/14193/neil](https://stackoverflow.com/users/14193/neil)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nhooey](https://github.com/nhooey)

Email: nhooey+hn@gmail.com

Open to hourly or project-based billing.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om reagent)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 16 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I'm comfortable on a
variety of platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
solomone
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA or Remote

Freelancer developer with a corporate background. I've built large websites
for Microsoft, Vevo, and MySpace. In my freelance career I've done fullstack
work from Swift/iOS/ObjC projects to Angular/React/Redux/HTML5/Node/Mongo
projects.

My last two iOS apps which can be found here:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/upshot-simple-video-
editor/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/upshot-simple-video-
editor/id1018148249?mt=8) [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photofile-web-
image-browser/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photofile-web-image-
browser/id529010659?mt=8)

My last web project was a modern JS stack with React/Redux/Webpack/React-
router

Find me here: [http://lithe.net](http://lithe.net)

Solomon

------
ShaneCurran
SEEKING WORK (Dublin, Ireland / Remote) - shane@curran.pw

I'm a full-stack software developer/web developer mainly working in Node.js,
but with experience in PHP, Python, NoSQL and Redis. I've been involved in
projects in areas from FinTech to Risk Analysis as well as business SaaS
tools. I've built high-scale distributed systems in the past and am looking
for exciting projects with huge potential. Some of my past areas of work
include:

    
    
      - Post-Quantum Cryptography (you need this before it's too late!)
      - Neural Networks
      - Machine Learning
      - Banking Systems
      - Financial Modelling
      - Quantitative Analysis
      - Brand Web Presence
    

LinkedIn:
[https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran)

------
kyleslattery
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Philadelphia, PA)

I build and manage custom backends for mobile apps: so if you have an app that
needs server/cloud infrastructure behind it, you can focus on your app, while
I focus on the backend that powers it.

Email: kyle@3e8.io

Website: [http://3e8.io](http://3e8.io)

------
alrayyes
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, The Netherlands / Remote

Working as a Freelance developer for 8 years, developer for 16. My specialties
are PHP (Mostly Symfony), Javascript (Mostly Emberjs) & DevOps (Docker,
Saltstack, Ansible).

Intersted in getting things done. Worked for all sorts of clients doing all
sorts of jobs, everything from Frontend to Backend to general DevOps. Like
delivering quality and thinking with the customer to figure out what best
suits their needs. Ping me at my company page.

Portfolio: [https://www.andthensome.nl/](https://www.andthensome.nl/)

Github: [https://github.com/alrayyes](https://github.com/alrayyes)

Homepage: [https://www.ryankes.eu/](https://www.ryankes.eu/)

------
TechHawk
SEEKING THE HOLY GRAIL (& WORK) | Remote

I am currently on an archeological excursion with Indiana Jones and have found
myself with some spare time. Instead of staring at the sand, I have decided to
unpack my solar powered MacBook (a little souvenir from my trip to the future)
and help some folks with their challenges and dreams.

I am best known for developing whipOS, the personal, powerful and playful
operating system for whips. I also know a thing or two about creating
websites, mobile apps and desktop apps. On top of that, I have developed
whipCloud, the cloud service for keeping your whips in sync, which has taught
me valuable things about setting up server environments.

Now it's your turn. Visit _www.techhawk.io_ to get in touch with me and tell
me about your challenges.

Thanks for reading! Live long and prosper!

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a Full Stack Developer. Comfortable with all aspects of web development,
front-end, back-end and DevOps.

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher
API, socket.io

● JavaScript, jQuery, React, Vue.js, Gulp.js, Git, AWS, S3, CloudFront

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a recent task management
app that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the
modifications needed

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration and code
reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
rafaelbarbosa
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Lisbon, Portugal

We're two experienced full stack developers based in Lisbon, Portugal who are
interested in working on full stack web apps.

We can help you develop your MVP, be contracted to work on larger projects or
provide expert consulting on an array of technologies.

We've worked on enterprise web applications for the last 5 years for a telco
focused consultancy with 1000+ employees, now we're launching our own boutique
consultancy.

We're comfortable with all phases of project delivery, and have experience in
devops positions.

Our technological background:

\- 6 Years experience in Sencha Ext.js

\- 6 Years experience in Java

\- 2 Years experience in Node.js

\- 2 Years experience in Ruby on Rails

\- 2 Years experience in Angular

\- 1 Year experience in React

Our website is here: [https://nowow.io](https://nowow.io)

You can contact us here: hello@nowow.io

------
coupdejarnac
SEEKING WORK | Remote preferred or Dallas, TX

I've created several apps that help with hearing problems, and recently I've
worked on apps for large sports organizations. Right now, I am working on an
Uber-like app in Swift and an IoT project. I'm open to helping out with
existing apps, helping startups create a mobile app MVP, create an industrial
remote monitoring solution, or something IoT related.

Skillset: iOS, Objective C, Swift, Android, Python, Flask, embedded systems
(bare metal microcontroller stuff), IoT, industrial automation

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-
pe-4965655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-pe-4965655)

Contact: tyler at bxtel.com www.bxtel.com

------
sadok
SEEKING WORK - Remote or On-site depending where/duration.

Hey! I'm a Product Designer that codes.

I've worked with brands like Doctors Without Borders, The Red Cross, UP Group
(One of France's biggest corporate conglomerates), ProductHunt, and currently
working with the investors of Snapchat and Tinder among many others.

Portfolio: [http://sadok.mx/](http://sadok.mx/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sadokx](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sadokx)

I do HTML/CSS/JS, and interactive prototypes with Framer, Flinto, or just
straight to web code.

Buy me a taco and let's have a chat: sadok.ycr[at]gmail

------
mamcx
SEEKING WORK

Location: Envigado/Colombia

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: No, but ok with short travels

Technologies: F#, Python, Django, iOS, Swift/Obj-c, RDBMS (PostgreSql, Sql
Server, Sqlite, ...)

Résumé/CV:

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/53185](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/53185)

Email: mamcx@elmalabarista.com

+17 years of experience. Have worked with US startups. Mainly as contractor
all my professional life for all kind of companies & government. Engaged in
the Latin-america developer community.

Good with databases and not consider CRUDs app too boring or not challenging.
Also, done several project that need code clean-ups, re-writes or plain total
transplants to new tech.

------
jontas
SEEKING WORK - New York City / Remote Expert full stack web developer with
experience building and running large websites with millions of users and
processing millions of dollars in transactions. Author of several open source
WordPress plugins with thousands of users. Expert in PHP, MySQL,
JavaScript/Node.js, HTML, CSS, MVC Frameworks (Laravel, Kohana, Symfony),
System Administration (security, load balancing, replication, AWS). Also
experienced with Java, Python, Ruby on Rails. Plenty of references from happy
clients and dozens of high profile projects in my portfolio. Email address: my
HN username @ gmail

------
ddorian43
SEEKING WORK

Location: AL/EU/UTC+1

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql, Cassandra, Redis

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
won startup weekend, taught a class in college, built webapp for a MIT
research team, worked for big us-franchise and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
macleodan
SEEKING WORK

Location: Europe / Nomadic

Remote: Yes

Full stack and ops generalist. Have built first version of a startup from
requirements / business analysis through front end, backend (Ruby on Rails),
payment, email (AWS SES), sms integrations, infrastructure design and
deployment on dedicated servers with Ansible. Interest in security and secure
messaging.

Ruby, Rails, Java, Perl, Javascript, Ansible, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, Ubuntu, DNS,
NTP, SMTP,...

Homepage: [https://mm0hai.net](https://mm0hai.net)

Email: river @ above domain

Github: [https://github.com/anm](https://github.com/anm)

------
diegogcouto
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Florianópolis / Brazil)

I have a degree in CS and a lot of experience building web apps. I'm
freelancing in order to be able to self-fund my own product, which helps
people doing speech therapy to have better results.

As a technical founder myself, I can help you with a lot of aspects of
building a product:

    
    
       - Building complex webapps [AWS, Rails, Sinatra, Node.jS, Redis, Sidekiq, React, Redux, ...];
       - Developing Android apps;
       - Creating growth strategies and social media presence.
    

Feel free to drop me a line: diego.gcouto@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance (i'm on EST timezone)

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sysadmin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below.

Here are some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Willing to Travel [US/EU]

My partner and I design and build Android and iOS apps. If you need help
building efficient, native mobile applications, or have any questions about
your upcoming mobile project, shoot me an email at: james@gradient.nyc.

Some recent work of ours includes:

\- Wheels Up: We worked with Wheels Up to bring their iOS application to
Android. ([https://wheelsup.com/](https://wheelsup.com/))

\- HotShot, #FIREFIRE: We helped A Rad Corp build out the Android versions of
their HotShot and #FIREFIRE apps while their team handled the iOS version,
launching the two together.
([https://www.producthunt.com/tech/firefire](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/firefire))

\- IRL: We designed and developed IRL's v1 product and helped launch it in the
App Store.
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/irl/id1080261373?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/irl/id1080261373?mt=8))

Email: james@gradient.nyc Site: [http://gradient.nyc](http://gradient.nyc)

Keywords: mobile, Android, iOS, port, porting, design, development, product,
UX, video, remote, beacon, iBeacon, BLE, iPhone, native,

------
mbrain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I'm an experienced developer, working as a freelancer for 1,5 years.
Developing stuff since I was 15. My main stack for last 4 years is Ruby on
Rails as full-stack. I have developed and managed from medium to big sized
projects. I have entrepreneurial mindset; started, failed and learnt a lot
from numerous projects. Experienced with building MVPs in short period.

I'm an active open-source contributor and free software volunteer. I give Ruby
on Rails classes as volunteered for more than 150 hours/every year. I'm also
an instructor on Codementor and HackHands platforms.

GitHub: [https://github.com/beydogan](https://github.com/beydogan)

Codementor:
[https://www.codementor.io/beydogan](https://www.codementor.io/beydogan)

HackHands: [https://hackhands.com/mehmet/](https://hackhands.com/mehmet/)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/mehmetbeydogan](https://linkedin.com/in/mehmetbeydogan)

Contact: mehmet.beydogan[at]gmail

Keywords; rails, javascript, react, android, ios, devops, dokku, docker,
linux, postgresql, html, css.

I'm interested in exciting projects, building MVPs rather than bugfixes.

------
whataretensors
SEEKING WORK - Denver, CO - Remote Ok

We're a team of 2 engineers with 10+ years industry experience each.

We build products and consult. We specialize in the following:

* Data engineering and data pipelining in the cloud

* Full stack web development

* ML with Tensorflow

Technology buzz words: Python, Ruby, Node, Java, Groovy, Ruby, Javascript,
Vue, React, Express, Rails, Docker, Tensorflow, Machine Learning, Computer
Science

We have hourly/daily/weekly rates with availability starting early 2017.
Contact me at martyn.garcia at gmail.com for more information.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product or a Facebook Messenger Chat Bot for
a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
vjankov
SEEKING WORK - Santa Cruz, California - Remote Location: Santa Cruz, CA

Remote: Yes

Projects 1-3 months long with budgets ~US$12k-36k

My focus is building chatbots to validate your idea quickly (FB Messenger,
Slack, Telegram, Kik etc...).

Why I focus on chatbots? Because it's a fast and cheap way to acquire test
users as a proof of concept for your idea before you build your Android/iOS
app. It saves you money while making sure you're building the right product.

Services I provide: \- Chatbots - Quickly acquire test users to validate your
app idea) \- Machine Learning/Data Pipeline - I can make sense out of your
data so you can make more money) \- Data Visualization with D3 - a picture is
worth a thousand words) \- Android Development - your million $ idea can
finally come to life :)

Tech Stack: \- Back: Python, NodeJS \- Data: SQL, NoSql, D3 \- Server: App
Engine, Heroku

Latest project: m.me/theGyant Facebook messenger chatbot that checks for Zika
and other related health problems. Multilingual and available in 5 different
languages (English, Portuguese, German, French and Hindu):

Contact: Github:
[https://github.com/vicyankoff](https://github.com/vicyankoff) Email:
vicyankoff (at) gmail (dot) com

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

I build high performance, distributed, real-time backends for apps. I also
build scalable web scraping solutions.

15+ years experience building reliable backends for web apps and mobile apps.

Tech: Golang, RethinkDB, MySQL, Cassandra, Prometheus, AWS, GCP, DigitalOcean

Will travel.

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel)

Email: daniel@GoDeveloper.com

------
bdr
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC, remote ok.

I'm working on a poetry distribution and discovery platform. Think Spotify,
but for poetry (text, not audio, to start). This is a tiny market! It's not a
startup. Just something that needs to exist that I'm devoting some time &
money toward.

Backend: Django/Heroku/Postgres/

Frontend: TypeScript/React

Seeking a ~4-6 month part-time commitment.

Please email me (in profile) with experience, interest, availability, and
rates.

~~~
AppAgency
What's your e-mail?

------
nickreese
SEEKING FREELANCER — Remote preferred. (Austin, TX & Sarasota, FL)

Looking for an experienced full stack, Microsoft focused, web developer.

Stack: C#, Asp.net MVC/Webforms, MS SQL Server, SCSS/HTML/JS

Our fully distributed team is looking to add another .NET rockstar to our
ranks. Our projects revolve around simplifying the broadband industry, most
notably [http://broadbandnow.com](http://broadbandnow.com).

In short, we’ve got the best coverage data in the industry and we’re looking
for another rockstar to help us make the ISP space better for consumers and
businesses looking for service.

Interview process: We do a quick 30-45 minute coding challenge and a ~30
minute Skype call. If everything looks good, we set up a paid fixed priced
test project. From there we look for a long-term mutual fit.

We’ve had great experience hiring freelancers off of these monthly postings,
so figured it was worth dropping our info here as well.

Feel free to drop me a note via firstname @ broadbandnow.com (grab the first 4
letters of my username if in doubt) with your prior experience and what
challenges interest you in the broadband industry.

------
Tenoke
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Bristol, UK) Full stack Web Developer, freelancer for 2
years

I built sites, applications, extensions, etc. Additionally, I am picking up
more work with machine learning and neural networks. In particular - nlp,
machine vision, classification etc.

Tech: Django, Aws, React, Redux, Angular, Mongodb, Redis, Postgresql, Ansible,
Fabric, Go, Python, JS/TS, Linux Keras, Tensorflow, Watson

Email: sviltodorov+hn@gmail.com

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

What can I do for your business?

I live on the "edge" and I can push your business to the "edge" performing any
of the following roles in your company:

business analyst, developer-architect, manager-architect, consultant.

My practical and theoretical background covers the following fields:

* web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii and related stuff;

* project management in startup environment;

* system software development with use of C++/Java and related stuff;

* general computer science, design, and business;

* travels over 20+ countries on 3 continents, including trekking in 4 types of mountains;

* low-level biology and medicine;

* general biology and wildlife management;

* human science (anthropology, ethnography, culturology, psychology);

* linguistics;

* education;

* film writing business and generally visual arts.

Please, check my CV here: [http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf)

And here is a short introductory guide on the topic of managing software
startups for novice investors and employers. It is not completed but many
people have thanked me for it. I hope, it will be useful for you too.
[http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
stdbrouw
SEEKING WORK - Paris (France), Flanders (Belgium), on site wherever if
reimbursed, remote

Data scientist. Python (scipy, scikit-learn), R (hadleyverse) and
node.js/javascript/coffeescript for glue and web interfaces. Familiar with
pretty much any kind of statistical analysis and quite a bit of machine
learning. I also do a lot of more warehousey stuff, like integrating the data
from various analytics services (Google, Adobe, Facebook, whatever) for media
companies. Particularly interested in analytics and metrics. MS in statistics
but before that worked as a back-end Python coder for 5-6 years. See some of
my code at [https://github.com/debrouwere/](https://github.com/debrouwere/). I
also teach workshops (anywhere you're willing to fly me to) about everything
statistics, in particular to non-techies: how to interpret and communicate
numbers, how to figure when correlation does or does not indicate causation,
how to read scientific papers, data visualization.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack team. Our portfolio:
[http://stratosphere.digital](http://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [http://divvydose.com](http://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We prefer to do fixed bid projects but we also offer hourly/daily/weekly
rates. Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
LBarret
SEEKING WORK - Location: Renaison, France / Remote

I am seasoned dev. Over the years, I have built quite a lot of apps from AAA
games to small websites. Nowadays, I work mostly web technologies but I also
work on a few 3D projects.

I have over 10 years of experience for the most common techs. I am currently
learning Haskell because it's fun.

Technologies

* Front-end: reactjs, typescript, css/sass, webpack, npm * Back-end : Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy * 3D / Desktop : Python, PySide/PyQT, OpenGL, C#, Haskell, Delphi

Résumé/CV:
[https://fr.linkedin.com/in/lionelbarretdenazaris](https://fr.linkedin.com/in/lionelbarretdenazaris)

Email: lionel.barret<REMOVETHISPART>@gmail.com

Recent Contracts : * Web App. ( Typescript, React, Django, Ansible ) * App
bridge with Sketchup (API, 3D, C++, C#, Ruby, Js, websocket ) * Low-level
harddisk management tool ( Architecture, c/c++ ) * Building a parametric 3d
modeler for a stealth start-up ( Cython, Pyside, OpenGL ) * Code Audit for a
telecom software publisher

------
pembrokestudio
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Willing to Travel [US/EU]

Need an Android app? Already have an awesome iOS app? We can help.

We take your iOS app and prepare everything you need to port it to Android in
just a few short weeks, then we’ll handle development from the first line of
code to first app download, or assist you and your team as you build
everything yourselves.

Drop us a line at nick@pembroke.studio and we’ll begin porting your iOS app to
Android as quickly as possible. We only take on 4 projects per month, and our
next available engagement is Monday, December 5th.

Not ready to get started, but still have some questions about porting to
Android? Schedule a call with us at this link
[https://calendly.com/pembroke/phone/](https://calendly.com/pembroke/phone/)

Site: [http://pembroke.studio/](http://pembroke.studio/) Email:
nick@pembroke.studio Keywords: Android, iOS port, porting, mobile,
development, design, UX, product, remote, iPhone, native

------
chrisshroba
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Champaign, IL, USA based)

I’m a backend python developer and a computer science student at the
University of Illinois (UIUC). I have:

● 4 years experience in Python

● 3 years experience with Flask

● 2 years experience with Django

● Basic experience and knowledge with front end development

I have used both frameworks in professional environments and for side
projects, and would love to help you with your project! You can find more
information about my experience in my Résumé.

Résumé: [http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrisshroba](https://github.com/chrisshroba)

StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-
shroba](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-shroba)

My email is chrisshroba at gmail. I hope to work with you! :)

------
lamroger
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco (SF) or remote

DevOps experience at a Series B startup for 2+ years. Interested in Continuous
Integration and Deployment, and Infrastructure Automation at startups in
particular.

Experienced with AWS, Chef, Docker, Ruby, and more.

Think of work on your infrastructure as an investment. Get it right early and
focus on building your company!

Always happy to chat!

Send me an email - me at lamroger.com

\----------

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/roger-lam](https://www.linkedin.com/in/roger-lam)

[https://www.twitter.com/lamroger](https://www.twitter.com/lamroger)

[https://www.github.com/mrlamroger](https://www.github.com/mrlamroger)

PS: SF DevOps for Startups is hosting a talk by Armon from Hashicorp on Jan
10th. Won't want to miss it! [https://www.meetup.com/SF-DevOps-for-
Startups/events/2357503...](https://www.meetup.com/SF-DevOps-for-
Startups/events/235750382/)

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK -- NJ/NYC -- Usually work remotely

I'm Julius. I make mobile apps for iOS and Android, as well as APIs using
Rails, Django, and Node.js. I'm available immediately for projects.

Previously, my work has been featured by Apple on the App Store and in Apple
Retail Stores. I've spent the last 10 years learning every tool I could, but
settled on mobile because I genuinely enjoy working on the platforms. I'm good
at what I do and I have great product sense.

I can write in Objective-C, Swift, and Java for apps and I am also experienced
in C, C++, C#, Python.

If you're looking to have something built soon, let me know. I've got some
time set aside for new projects.

I don't want to litter the post with links, so check out
[http://www.juliusparishy.com/](http://www.juliusparishy.com/) for stuff I've
worked on in the past.

I'm always available by email at hello@juliusparishy.com and I'm happy to
setup a call or Skype session to talk about your project.

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles.

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
rdeboo
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rotterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rolanddeboo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rolanddeboo)

The last 3 years I have worked for startups. This means I've worn all kind of
hats, being team lead, backend engineer, frontend developer, architect,
sysadmin, release manager, etc etc. :) I prefer to work on the backend but can
work on the full stack. I'll learn anything if necessary to get the job done.
I have build platforms for IoT solutions, analyzing sensor data in real time.
I also like to work on security aspects of a system; I've done a lot of that
recently.

Looking for interesting projects, preferably related to sensor networks /
machine learning.

Language: Java (well familiar with the ecosystem; Jersey, Jackson, Joda,
Guava, Dropwizard, Mvn, etc)

Databases: MySQL, Redis, Cassandra.

Sysadmin: Linux, bash, configuration management with Ansible, clouds (AWS,
Digital Ocean, Google)

CI: Jenkins

Frontend: Javascript, HTML, Angular (1)

Other: nginx, rabbitmq, messaging in general.

------
boltn
SEEKING WORK - Remote, SF, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/Email/Portfolio: [http://boltn.gitlab.io](http://boltn.gitlab.io)

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
rossriley
======================================================

SEEKING WORK - UK On-site | Remote Preferred

======================================================

• Impressive client history, with over 15 years of experience with agencies
and startups

• Team Management / Technical Director / Project delivery specialist on small
to large projects

• Experienced Remote Worker

• Excellent Communicator

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer

• Frontend: HTML5,JS,CSS - Experienced in supporting modern / legacy browsers

• Back end: PHP Specialist, Composer, Symfony, Silex, Doctrine + much more

• Databases: MySQL, SQLite, Postgres, NoSQL

• Experience with Backbone, EmberJS, Cordova/Ionic, NodeJS, Ruby / Rails

• Solid experience with deployment/setup to Linux, AWS, Docker

• Plenty of experience on security-focussed projects, PCI compliance, multi-
million + e-commerce projects.

• Plus experienced Open-Source contributor, core-team for Bolt CMS
(PHP/Symfony).

Get in touch if you'd like to talk, I currently have availability January -
March.

Email: ross@rossriley.co.uk,

Github: [http://github.com/rossriley](http://github.com/rossriley)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

Hi! We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

Want a free half-day design or engineering consultation? Contact us!

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Designed the UI for a Drone iOS Application

[5] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Let's talk!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
caseyohara
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE OK

PrintReleaf | Ruby on Rails Developer | Denver, CO | REMOTE
[https://printreleaf.com](https://printreleaf.com)

Environmental Sustainability Startup // Founded in 2013

Help us build the world’s first platform for automated reforestation. We
measure paper consumption at businesses, equate it to the number of trees
deforested to produce that paper, and automate the reforestation of those
trees at planting projects around the world.

We're hiring for the following positions:

– Application Developers (Part-Time/Contract)

Stack: Ruby/Rails/Postgres/Redis

The PrintReleaf product layer is powered by Ruby on Rails: everything from our
suite of dashboard and account management applications, to our public APIs and
marketing site. As a developer on the product team, you build and maintain
customer-facing and internal web applications and APIs using modern tools and
an open-source stack. We use Rails 4.2 on Ruby 2.2 with Postgres and Redis. We
use Linux on AWS in production, and we automate our infrastructure and
deployments using tools like Terraform and Ansible.

– Platform Developers (Part-Time/Contract)

Stack: Java/Scala/Akka/Postgres/Redis

Contribute to all aspects of platform software development: from the REST API,
underlying service architecture and workflow engine, to social messaging and
data collection integrations. We use Java/Scala/Akka + Postgres + Redis. We
use Linux on AWS in production, and we automate our infrastructure and
deployments using tools like Terraform and Ansible.

More info and apply here:
[https://printreleaf.com/careers](https://printreleaf.com/careers)

Questions: cohara@printreleaf.com

------
azilnik
WORK — NYC/Remote

    
    
      Remote: Yes
      Design: UI / UX, Research
      Engineering: Javascript, React, Redux, Node.js, AWS
      Contact: hack@siblings.club
    

We are a designer and developer with a penchant for creating products. We’ve
spent the last 6 months building an emoji-based pictionary bot over SMS, using
Node.js and Twilio. Text +1(513)360-4807 to start a game.

We put together an article describing our design process.
[https://chatbotsmagazine.com/usability-heuristics-for-
bots-7...](https://chatbotsmagazine.com/usability-heuristics-for-
bots-7075132d2c92#.uwwrq9gkx)

We’ve worked with large organizations like Bloomberg, GE Healthcare, Venmo,
all the way to brand new startups in a variety of industries.

We’re looking for opportunities to work collaboratively on a project from
concept to execution. Design and development, and the intersection.

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Japan based

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Travel: Possible in Asia (a bit)

Python/JavaScript/Go developer that likes open-source and doing MVPs. Last
contract was building features they wanted to try as standalone to allow for
easy user testing and fast iterations. I do quite a bit of Rust in my free
time (see Github for the projects).

I also run a product ([https://proppy.io/](https://proppy.io/)) to write
proposals, written in Python (Flask) and TypeScript (React/Mobx).

\- Site: [https://vincent.is/](https://vincent.is/)

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentprouillet](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentprouillet)

\- Github: [https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)

\- Email: prouillet.vincent at gmail.com

------
rd17
SEEKING WORK Location: Earth Remote: yes

Technologies: React, Redux, WebPack, ES6, NGINX, Node.js,

Python, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Docker, scikit-learn

Résumé/CV: [http://rd17dev.com](http://rd17dev.com)

Email: hello@rd17dev.com

\---------------

We create bespoke software to suite specific needs of our customers with the
latest techs. The systems like banking antifraud or intellectual loans
verification. Since our projects are really complicated we do a lot of
research in fields like computer-vision and data-science. We're not afraid of
big (very big) data or complicated dataflow, actually it's what we like most.
Our team is top-level software engineers and researches with great experience.
We provide our customers with full-cycle research, development and support.
Visit our landing-page at [http://rd17dev.com](http://rd17dev.com), or drop us
an email to hello@rd17dev.com

------
alaskamiller
SEEKING WORK - Remote (California based)

ReactJS, React Native, NodeJS, Python, Django, Swift, Java, NLP, ML

I consult, design, build, and market mobile apps and chat bots!

Have an idea? Let's turn it into a project brief.

Have a project? Let's turn it into a PRD.

Have a spec? Let's turn it into a MVP.

Have a product? Let's turn up the growth.

Have a business? Let's turn out another income stream.

Have laptop, will travel.

Email me at hello@teamlaserbeam.com

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

Discovery - Lets start with understanding your users and goals. Avoiding
incorrect assumptions will make sure your users are happy and make your
product a success.

UX Design - Using low-fidelity mockups and flow charts we will start our
visual journey and define the user flow for your product so that it is strong
and easy to use.

Prototyping - Making sure everything feels right. We will test your product
through interactive prototypes until everything is as best as can be.

User testing - Getting some hands on the product is an important step to see
how the users interact with the product.

UI Design - Adding your brand to the product, colors, style and overall feel.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. Making sure everything
looks and works correctly is important. I can work with your developers or on
my own to make the product a reality.

-

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

------
polshaw
SEEKING WORK - Midlands, UK or London, UK or Remote.

Experienced software/ full-stack web developer.

Expertise in a broad range of software development areas and surrounding
disciplines to effectively solve business problems. Experience architecting
systems; creating, organising and maintaining significant codebases, including
bespoke e-commerce platform and packaged cross-platform web apps (mobile and
desktop).

SQL experience (sqlite, postgres, mysql, etc) and a good understanding of
design fundamentals- UI (including responsive UI experience), UX and graphic
design basics. High quality clean and readable code, with ability to assess
your requirements and find a well-suited approach that best meets your needs.

tech: javascript, python, html5, CSS3, git, AWS, mobile, PhoneGap/cordova, web
apps, bootstrap, SQL, MVC, SEO

\--

Please feel free to email this username @gmx.com to arrange a chat about your
aims and how we can best meet them

------
hochchristoph
SEEKING WORK - Austria, Europe, On-Site

Your most productive developers are leaving suddenly and without telling you
anything about their reasons? Churn eats away any team productivity?

A developer needs about 6-12 months after they are hired to be at their best
efficiency. That means that even when a developer leaves and you immediately
rehire, you do get at least a 50% productivity loss for more than 6 months —
while paying them the same wage.

It doesn't have to be this way. Keeping your developers happy and reducing
churn in your team makes you more revenue, increases the quality of your
product's code, and improves your product's user experience. But it needs more
than free food and pingpong tables.

I'm here to assist you. With 10 years of experience working as a senior
developer, team lead, and product lead, I know what makes a developer happy
and what doesn't.

\---

Christoph Hochstrasser

E: christoph@hochstrasser.io

T: +436649228651

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, The Netherlands / Remote

I've been working as a freelance Web/UI Designer and front-end developer for
8,5 years.

Tech: HTML, CSS, LESS, SASS, PHP, jQuery, MeteorJS, Bootstrap, Git, Grunt,
Sketch

Portfolio & contact info: [http://lauriliimatta.com](http://lauriliimatta.com)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
LinusPrime
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR, USA / Chicago, IL, USA / Remote

I'm a software developer that focuses on graphical desktop applications
(C++/OpenGL/QT/C#/Java), games (Unity/web/desktop), and full stack web
applications (HTML5/Javascript/CSS/NodeJS/Go/Java/SQL/MongoDB).

I've worked as a consultant for Nike in the past, and would love to find
freelance work that can utilize my skill set. If you'd like me to build you an
application, or fix an existing one, please contact me for a quote.

Email: srao0194@gmail.com

Portfolio: [http://sunil-rao.com.s3-website-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/](http://sunil-rao.com.s3-website-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/SunilRao01](https://github.com/SunilRao01)

------
lwhalen
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: Not without several large wheelbarrows full of cash

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

Fuzzy Logic can help you source, set up, and automate the resources your
product needs to be successful in the marketplace.

With our DevOps process consulting, we’ll make sure your development team is
ready to use the tools we bring to carry your success forward.

We’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what
we can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
LiweiZ
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Canada - Remote Ok

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, GoLang, Scala.

Résumé/CV: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-
zhang/2/51/344](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-zhang/2/51/344)

Email: matt dot z dot lw at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/liweiz](https://github.com/liweiz)

An iOS app I created:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id933671952](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id933671952)

A module I'm working on in Swift:
[https://github.com/liweiz/DropboxWrapper](https://github.com/liweiz/DropboxWrapper).

An observer/learner/thinker/doer is open for opportunities.

------
javier_cardona
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco, CA. Remote OK

We are looking for help to layout our prototype printed circuit boards (PCBs).
Requirements:

\- Experience laying out multi-layer PCBs, with RF (cellular), audio and other
digital signals (SPI, USB, I2C, …).

\- Worked on boards from concept to production.

\- Experience creating and managing footprints for Kicad.

\- Experience working with multiple PCB fabrication houses and diverse design
rules.

\- Experience troubleshooting prototypes, implementing reworks.

\- Capturing and documenting layout decisions to the team.

\- Familiarity with git for version control.

\- Familiarity with Kicad Stepup would be a bonus!

We could use little or a lot of help, depending on your availability and
interest.

Please contact us at founders@okio.io, Subject: Kicad Layout Engineer
Freelancer, and include some examples of your work (Gerbers, PDF and/or photos
of boards you laid out).

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Clojure, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, C, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts),
[http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me) (blog)

======================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
jamiemorris
SEEKING WORK - Orlando, FL - Remote

Book Coach and Editor

I’m Jamie Morris. As an editor and book coach, I work with entrepreneurs,
writers and publishers to produce books, web copy, and blog posts that
showcase their work. More than forty of my clients have been agented,
produced, or published, and many more have reached the audience they have been
looking for, including winning prizes, fellowships, and being accepted into
graduate programs.

I can work with you on the phone, via email, or over Skype.

To contact me: \- (407) 644-5163 \- jamie (at) voiceheartvision.com

To learn more about what I offer and see my client list: \-
[[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamiemorriseditor](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamiemorriseditor)]
\- [http:www.voiceheartvision.com]

------
chatmasta
SEEKING WORK - Remote (from USA, currently in Europe) Offering a unique,
unusual, but useful set of skills:

\- Scraping: Lots of experience in creating high volume, high speed scrapers
for any data source, whether on the web or in an app (after reverse
engineering it).

\- Reverse engineering: Experienced reverse engineering iOS apps, whether to
gain insights into the protocols used, identify how an app is doing something,
or review the security of your own app.

\- Proxy servers: Need a custom setup of proxy servers for scraping? I can
help. I have relationships with multiple data centers and can get you cheap
deals on IP addresses. I can also setup custom rule-based proxies (i.e. rotate
IP every minute, change IP based on header, auto-solve CAPTCHA, route through
Tor, etc)

\- Cloud architect: Experienced with both AWS/EC2 and Google Cloud. Especially
good at setting up AWS VPC.

\- parse-server: I maintain the python library for parse-server
([https://github.com/milesrichardson/ParsePy](https://github.com/milesrichardson/ParsePy)),
and have also setup parse-server multiple times on AWS, google cloud, and
locally.

\- VPN setup: Need a VPN for personal use or your business? Need a VPN to
connect to your VPC? Or maybe some custom networking logic? I can help.

\- fullstack dev - For the right project I am interested in fullstack
development, but prefer scopes limiting development time to a few weeks.

\- API integration in Python or nodejs - experience with stripe, PayPal,
Amazon SES, various others.

\- server setup / general sysadmin - very experienced with the most common
server stacks, including Nginx, docker, redis, and others. If you need a
production server setup and are feeling lost, I can help you.

Skills: Python (flask, bottle), Javascript (node, express), Bash, MySQL,
Postgres, Mongo, parse-server, squidproxy, docker, redis, zeromq,
html/css/basic frontend JS, nginx, haproxy, dns, iptables

Platforms: AWS/ec2, google cloud, parse, digitalocean, bare metal

Github:
[https://github.com/milesrichardson](https://github.com/milesrichardson)

LinkedIn (out of date):
[https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1](https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1)

Email: milesrichardson@gmail.com

------
angrycoder
Location: South East PA. Remote: preferred. Willing to relocate: yes

Experienced Full Stack Web Developer: C#, Asp.net MVC/WebApi, AngularJS, MS
SQL Server. Large body of work in the public and private sector on projects of
various scale. From helping a small publishing shop connect their CRM to their
CMS, to writing the backend content management system for one of the largest
publishers on the app store, to building the 911 dispatching system for the
local county. I primarily build web applications, but have also developed
projects related data scraping and cleaning, document manipulation, and batch
processing systems.

I have been freelance for the past 8 years. But I'm willing consider full time
and relocation for the right project.

contact: ianpoma a.t. gmail

------
AppAgency
Seeking work, looking for gigs and projects for iOS and android development,
can handle design and backend also along with app development. Remote: Yes
Technologies:- Seeking projects in iOS and android apps development; working
using xcode, swift, objective C; Android, Java

Total experience:- more than 7 years Portfolio URL:-
[http://www.agicent.com/our-portfolio](http://www.agicent.com/our-portfolio)
Email:- sudeep@agicent.com
Linkedin:-[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sudeep117](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sudeep117)

Contact me at sudeep@agicent.com, or skype me at sudeepbhatnagar, or call me
at 347-467-1089.

Contact for app and games development.

------
igutek
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA, San Francisco or Remote

MIT Educated Embedded Firmware engineer with experience in robotics,
wearables, motor control, test automation and more.

Mini Resume: C, C++, TDD, CANOpen, Python, device drivers,BSP development,
RTOSs (RTEMS and FreeRTOS), etc.

Email: isaac@isaac.cc

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: It depends.

Technologies: \- Web Development(PHP, PHP/Laravel, Symfony, SLIM, Flask,
Django, Rails, Bootstrap, VueJS).

\- Data Scraping and Automation: Selenium, Scrapy, Beautifulsoup, PhantomJS.

\- Wordpress, Parse, Payment Integration(Paypal, Stripe, 2Checkout etc),
BeanstalkD, Apache Storm, ElasticSearch, Sphinx.

\- Site performance and optimization. Check my blog to get an idea of
it([https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m](https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m))

\- Database: MySQL, PostgreSQL, MSSQL, SQLite, MongoDb and Parse.

\- DevOps: Vagrant. Homestead

\- Bots: Facebook, Slack etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/a2C8bC](https://goo.gl/a2C8bC)

Email: kadnan (at) gmail (dot) com

------
LilyJ
SEEKING WORK: SF Bay Area or remote

We, paren, are a small consultancy based in SF. We've worked with top startups
backed by Y Combinator, Techstars, and 500 Startups. We are startup founders
ourselves and understand the nature of startups. Startups come to us for help
with creating prototypes, product development, building integrations, building
microservices, and improving general software design and architecture.

Technologies: React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure, and
ClojureScript.

Website: [https://www.paren.com](https://www.paren.com)

Email: hello@paren.com

P.S. We love functional programming and lisp, hence our name, paren(thesis).

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, Remote, or Short-term Travel (Authorized to work in US
or Germany)

I'm Erik, an experienced iOS developer currently living in Berlin. I have
shipped 6 high profile (native, Obj-C & Swift) iOS apps, and also have an app
of my own on the App Store. In addition to those, I have have built SDKs and
Rails backends, and developed strategies for testing, deployment and CI.

I am immediately available for short and medium-term contracts, so please get
in touch if you think I can help you out!

erik@erikstromlund.com //
[https://www.erikstromlund.com](https://www.erikstromlund.com)

------
crystalPalace
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Technologies: Python, Java, Swift, Flask, Javascript, bash scripting, git,
Lua, Android/iOS development, SQL(SQLite and PostgreSQL), Linux

Github: [https://github.com/torchhound](https://github.com/torchhound)

Resume:
[https://torchhound.github.io/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf](https://torchhound.github.io/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf)

Stack Overflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/josephcieslik](https://stackoverflow.com/story/josephcieslik)

Email: jcieslik@indiana.edu

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've worked with Python and Django for the last 6 years, as well as front-end
work with HTML/CSS and JavaScript/jQuery. I've worked with both schema and
data migrations, including migrations across multiple Django sites with
different schema. I've also worked with the Django REST Framework and
React.js.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: dustan.bower _at_ gmail

------
adprofits
SEEKING FREELANCER - Canada, REMOTE Seeking someone to build an ecommerce CRM.
Available market options are LimeLight CRM and Konnektive (which we are aware
of), but limelight has too much downtime and Konnektive has unfavourable
contract terms.

In essence, seeking to move our funnels from ClickFunnels (on which we test)
to our own private CRM with admin reporting, sales functionality, email
integrations, etc. See LL / Konnektive (and ClickFunnels) sites to get more of
an idea, but looking to work with someone familiar with the space.

Email: adprofitsmedia [AT] GMAIL [DOT] com

------
zarak
SEEKING FREELANCER - Denver, CO / Remote Ok

We are a small consulting firm and have a really unique opportinuty to help
build a greenfield application for a Fortune 500 company.

We are currently looking for Freelance in a few areas:

* Cassandra - either from a development or operations prespective.

* Scala, Akka and Reactive Application Development. Or experience with Java 8 Lambdas and an interested in learning Scala.

* Operations Experience with Docker, AWS, Go, Python or in similiar areas.

* Client Side either React or iOS

If you are interested please send over a resume and any extra information that
you think would be useful - like github.

Email: zarak (at) 7wilds (dot) com

------
azimuth11
SEEKING WORK

Location: Houston, Texas

Remote: Yes (travel possible)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP/JavaScript/Ruby/Python

Resume: Please email me

Email: rwoody@gmail.com

Expert level frontend and applications engineer with operations experience.
Production experience with wide range of tools (JavaScript SPAs, Ruby, PHP
apps and WordPress, Python, and popular frameworks for most languages - React,
Angular, Vue.js, etc.) and databases (SQL and NoSQL). I was the first engineer
at an 80+ person thriving startup and helped to build most of the
application's backend and UI. I like to solve problems and ship a great
product for my clients.

------
jerdog
SEEKING WORK - MidWest, USA. REMOTE.

Remote - Yes

Willing to Relocate - No

Willing to Travel - Yes

Freelance Technologist and Community-Builder based in the US. Having spent a
vast proportion of my career in software engineering, for the last 6+ years
have been leading the developer community outreach program for XDA-Developers.
I am passionate about communities and the processes involved in building and
sustaining their unique character.

Services:

\- Developer Relations

\- Community Building

\- Open Source Development

\- Mobile/Web Technology Consulting

\- Process & Project Mgmt

\- Herding Cats aka Nerd Herder

Portfolio: [https://jmeiss.me](https://jmeiss.me)

Email: freelance@jmeiss.me

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK — Remote Only

Hi, my name is Jonathan I'm a software developer working with several
technologies but mainly .NET and PHP I have over 10 years of experience
developing applications, sites, etc.

I also have a team to work with we do projects together for android and iOS

Technologies: .Net, PHP, Node, Web (and all related)

Resume/CV: [http://ionisolarz.com/](http://ionisolarz.com/),

[https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz](https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

------
tonym9428
SEEKING WORK - Remote (SF Bay Area)

I'm a data scientist at a start up in the bay area who is interested in
statistics and causal inference.

\- five years experience in R \- four year experience in statistics

Website: mathewanalytics.com

mathewanalytics at gmail

------
hamyolo
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only - Rhode Island US

I've worked as a software engineer for a small start-up
([http://tid.al](http://tid.al)), a digital agency
([http://leaplogic.net](http://leaplogic.net)) as well as my own personal
freelance company.

I have experience with (but not limited to) the following areas:

Back-end:

* PHP

* Laravel

* Kohana

* Symfony

* Nginx

* PostgreSQL

* MongoDB

* MySQL

* Linux Systems Administration

Front-end:

* JavaScript ES5/ES6+

* Backbone.js

* Marionette.js

* React

* Redux

* HTML5/CSS3

Contact: me@nickc.io

Website: [https://nickc.io](https://nickc.io) (WiP)

Github: [https://github.com/hownowbrowncow](https://github.com/hownowbrowncow)

Current rate: $40/hr

Availability: Immediate

------
swordx10
SEEKING WORK - Remote front end web developer and designer.

Remote: yes

My name is Emad and I'm a Front end web developer with a keen eye on UI/UX
designing I have developed websites for popular companies ranging from
Directories to Product launches.

Here's my portfolio: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com/](http://www.sx-
portfolio.com/)

My skills:

\- HTML5 \- CSS3 \- JavaScript \- jQuery (if required) \- Bootstrap (if
required too) \- SASS \- Angularjs \- Pug \- Underscore \- ES6 \- Photoshop \-
Illustrator

And more!

Looking forward to working with you.

Thanks, Emad

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - NYC Area - Remote Ok

I can prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain an
existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo or
in teams with equal ease. I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C# for
backend work, but can provide support for other common languages like PHP.

Portfolio - [http://wetzdev.com/](http://wetzdev.com/)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK. I'm a web and mobile designer.

Experience: 5 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Location: India

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
DrNuke
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in Western Europe). Mech eng R&D for small non-
standard assemblies or Python data science for scientific applications.

------
InfiniteStyles
SEEKING WORK - Atlanta, Georgia (Remote)

Web Design - Web Presence Development

I work to help small businesses establish an online presence. I provide Web
Design, Branding, Digital Marketing, and Maintenance services to help road-map
and bring clients sustained future success on the web.

I can work with you on the phone, via email, or over Skype.

Website: InfiniteStylesDesign.com Email: InfiniteStyles.Create@gmail.com
Phone: 678-429-5786

------
tylerhoran
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Full stack and Mobile Dev. 10+ years experience. PhD. Former Academic.

Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Swift, Python, PHP. Prefer Rails.

Homepage: [https://www.tylerhoran.com](https://www.tylerhoran.com)

Email: tyler @ above domain

Github: [https://github.com/tylerhoran](https://github.com/tylerhoran)

------
geuis

      SEEKING WORK
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: css, html5, javascript, python, react, angular, backbone, node.js, hapijs, express, webpack, grunt, gulp
      Resume: Please ask, will send
      Email: charles@geuis.com
      Github: https://github.com/geuis

------
Yuvrajv5
SEEKING FREELANCER

Company:
[https://www.spaceotechnologies.com](https://www.spaceotechnologies.com)

Core area: Mobile application development(Android, iOS)

We're looking for a person who can write and publish a Guest Post on high
authority websites.

Interested?

Send me previously published articles and your profile links at:
yuvrajsinh.spaceo@gmail.com

------
alashley
SEEKING WORK

Location: Victoria, BC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ASP.NET/C#/JavaScript/Android/Python

Resume: Please email

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/andrelashley](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/andrelashley)

Email: connecteddeveloper@yahoo.com

Full-stack developer with 3.5 years of experience working for a number of
clients both large and small.

------
rmlnis
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Serbia, Europe)

Full stack developer with over 15 years of experience, working remotely for
the last several years. Most recent projects in Java, C#, Go (Golang),
JavaScript, PHP and related technologies.

Open to part-time or short-term freelance work.

Feel free to contact for more details: rmlnis /at/ mlad /dot/ me

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Brooklyn or Remote

WINDOWS DEVELOPER:

Looking for windows developer with experience in windows development for a
time tracking app. WinAPI, (C/C++) and .NET for UI (C#)

\---

IOS AND ANDROID DEVELOPER

For development of an GPS/Beacon/Geofence based mobile tracking application.

\---

PHP/Javascript DEVELOPER

Experience in Laravel a plus, building a platform for a producticity platform.

Please mail: info@ghostnoteapp.com

------
chad_strategic
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes, or Denver only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, AWS, Linux, MySql, Codeigniter, some Angualr 2, nodejs,
LAMP stack, HTML/CSS, Bootstrap, Algorithms

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=hn](http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=hn)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

------
mtz
SEEKING WORK

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET, Mono, Xamarin (Android, iOS), XAML, MVVM, ASP.NET,
JavaScript, Node.js, Git.

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/4064749](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/4064749)

Email: finkel2804 (at) gmail dot com

------
williamwrites
SEEKING WORK: United States Can travel. Remote preferred. Presentation
development. Speech writing. Technical writing. Business rules. Business
analysis. Workflow improvement. Small organizations and other consultants
preferred. Humanitarian nonprofits ideal.

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: London or Remote

Remote: Yes

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have worked with both Objective-C and
Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in
touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
purge
SEEKING WORK - Brighton / London, UK. Remote.

Experienced freelance dev React and React Native.

Backend node.js / postgresql / graphql / REST

Email: simon@papercreatures.com

Web (updating soon!): [http://papercreatures.com](http://papercreatures.com)

------
yessql
SEEKING WORK - Boulder/Denver or Remote

Bsc. Computer Engineering, 10 years experience in Clojure, Java, .NET, PLC's,
Oracle, SQL-Server, Datomic.

[https://github.com/John-Madison](https://github.com/John-Madison)

------
pryelluw
SEEKING WORK - Remote or USA

I help startups and small businesses make money with smart digital marketing.

Content production

Video production

Branding

Community management

Advertising

And more!

I offer really good rates and commit to making products a success.

Ping me by sending an email to pr@yelluw.com

PS. Where will your next 10 sales come from? Dont know? I wilm fix that for
you.

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
hncurator
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Content curator. Available to work on projects (app, blog, newsletter or
other) part-time, piecemeal or as needed.

Email: hncurator@gmail.com

------
pryelluw
SEEKING WORK - Remote or USA

Python, Django, Javascript, PHP, WORDPRESS.

Good rates. Hard worker. Ping me by sending an email to pr@yelluw.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER.

REMOTE : possible USA BASED ONLY.

PREFER : NYC

TECH: LAMP STACK EXPERT. BUILDING BACKEND FOR APPS / SITES / API

email me in profile.

------
edoceo
Ad-Hoc part time needs. Mostly PHP and JS, some Go, some python, test case
building, admin reports, ELK, Metabase

~~~
pknerd
Where should I mail?

